# 2011 Nissan Murano grille removal



## MhmTexas2015 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi- does anyone have any advice on removing the grille clips for a 2011 Nissan Murano. I am trying to change a bulb that has went out and I cannot get the grille off.


----------

